# Gundam Sets New World Record !



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Guys,

As most of you are aware a few days ago SVM Broke the Vmax 200 Record setting a speed of 228.94mph @ Bruntingthorpe, even though we were having Transmission Software Issue's. 

After Resolving the Software/Clutch issues and a few little Tweeks SVM took Gundam back to Bruntingthorpe today. The results as they stand currently .......

Temp 29'c

Gundam managed a run of 237.85mph with still plenty of track left, We had only use of the Circuit upto the bend (Those who have been to Brunters will know what I mean)

Screen Shots of Video (apologises for poor Quality)






This means that offically Gundam is the World's Fastest R35 GT-R Road Car !, On road Wheels and Tyres !

This is not just a Great Achievment for SVM but for the UK Tuning scene !!! 

Congrats to all those involved. As soon as they guys (Kev, John & Gav) return back I will upload video's and data. Ben From GTC also attended.

Thank you all for your support

Regards

Amar


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Many congratulations Amar and the Team


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As most of you are aware a few days ago SVM Broke the Vmax 200 Record setting a speed of 228.94mph @ Bruntingthorpe, even though we were having Transmission Software Issue's.
> 
> ...


Looks like Team SVM have found Boost:chuckle::chuckle:. Great result guys:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Did you run out of road or power?


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Serious speeds, well done guys.


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Well done guys


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Great achievement. Well done Team SVM


----------



## paulock (Dec 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As most of you are aware a few days ago SVM Broke the Vmax 200 Record setting a speed of 228.94mph @ Bruntingthorpe, even though we were having Transmission Software Issue's.
> 
> ...


Well done team svm


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Great job guys - that is properly, properly quick - almost four miles a minute (puts it into perspective)!!

I imagine they ran out of road (or petrol) Adam haha.

240 anyone?

But many congratulations - looking forward to seeing what the cars top out at on standing KM at TOTB in a couple of weekends time for Team GTROC!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm surprised it didn't bloody take off.... Thats fast


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Sick!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for all your Comments Guys, will get a Video up as soon as the lads get back. (Might have to have a cheeky Drink to Celebrate First though :chuckle

Regards

Amar


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Awesome achievement guys, just a quick Q, are the tyres rated for those speeds?
Always thought that was the limiting factor.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

[email protected] me hat is seriously fast :bowdown1: well done team SVM. Cant wait for the vid opcorn:


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

well done lads thats mentally fast !!

what tyres are you running and are they coping ?


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

Like commented in the project thread, Congrats!!

FYI that's 382.78 km/h , scary  ...

Ben


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

Some serious achievement there boys. Well done


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Just got back. Very hot day but great result. Bruntingthorpe is the perfect venue for top speed, good surface and covered by tree's to reduce wind

Hero of the day defo John Graham. To pilot to 237.8mph is no easy feet, very serious speeds. Not only one of the best GT-R mechanics in Europe but Top Speed driver too. 

Pleased we managed to dial out the gearbox/shift bug seen at last vmax event and amazing to see the oem gears with special secret sauce hold up to the power

Gundam 6 runs, each time dialing in power. After the 237 we decided to let the car cool down and have lunch, the covering magazine wanted static pics then ran out of time as other people using the track. But feel could have seen 240mph


Keeping cool under a 747



















747 Cooling by Marston similar as used on Gundam















































Well done SVM.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

That's seriously quick, well done.
Tyres must be figuring in any plans to push the bar?

Protegimus


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi a long day, and another successful testing session.
Parts we sell @SVM and subscribe to have to be put under scrutiny before general release.

Today we invited Banzai magazine to one such "Day of tests"

The car On Test,Our very own Blue GTR R35. As you all know by now, Gundam recently ran "Best at V-Max"2013 running away with the The Title from the Porsche Ruf 1200bhp monster,Held for 3ys @222mph 
Stories emerged the Porsche didn't fair well, and failed to stop after the Record Run..for me even more impressive the GTR ran an incredible 228mph and stopped!!!

Today, Banzai wanted to Feature the car, and the idea came, why not Photo shoot at Brunters!
Taking it further we suggested, if there, why not have a go at lifting the bar a little higher?

The Challenge was on

It's times like this I ask why do I bother LOL (I must relax one day ) 
The opportunity was again there, to test Our products! and on an unusually hot day  under the watchful eye of Banzai  No pressure then.

The car was prepared on OEM wheels and tyre's (not Drag Radials) we also decided to run and test,our very own SVM 102mm exhaust, as the officials are very strict on open test days @85Db

It was imperative Data from the Marston Aerospace cooler,Brakes, and new gearbox strengthening system was all recorded, products to be pushed higher than before!

Issues from our last runs were also under the microscope, @200mph it was becoming impossible to
evaluate "on the road data". Testing is a vital part of getting a complete package , the spot light was on in all departments.

Changes to soft-wear and New SVM Mk2 Clutches were installed, The fun began .

Amar will post V-max clips of some of the endurance testing....One is my favorite  as far to much Power was applied , the video is a must watch Video  What was apparent, Gundam had to be controled  and again Ben from GTC was on hand.
Testing was made quite difficult by the vast number "Motor testing" that was happening on the day, Rally cars,Motor Bikes, Bentley cars, all Flying about  a little duck and dive had to take place. Lol Making matter's worse, the usual braking area was employed by HGV's having skid pad lesson's, Not a vehicle we wanted to articulate with on the day Lol

All this sounds like an excuses !! Far from it, The end Result was an incredible worlds best at 238mph
or to be rounded down, 237.85mph

Not bad in anyone's book, and quite encouraging knowing what the Team has in the Locker.
For sure this will get beat, we feel 250mph is a realistic goal for this car and I for one cant wait for the next time out

Hope you guys like the video (posted Tonight) especially John loosing it Lol

Did I mention Gundam tested unleaded fuel,ran 0.5bar boost, (limited to zero waste gate pressure)
short shifted every change to save on fuel...
(now that doesn't quite fit LOL)

250MPH next target ....That's for real 

Regards 
KK


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Looking forward to the video.


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Car looking immaculate, how is it the front isn't plastered in bugs after doing that speed? lol An amazing feat guys, well done


----------



## Kango_V (Jun 24, 2005)

Blimey, that's some serious grunt. Nice one guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Crafty_Blade said:


> Car looking immaculate, how is it the front isn't plastered in bugs after doing that speed? lol An amazing feat guys, well done


We try our best to iron out all the bugs :chuckle:
You can see them running a mile when Gundam hits the strip Lol
kk


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Impressive stuff, well done!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> *Hero of the day defo John Graham. To pilot to 237.8mph is no easy feet*, very serious speeds. :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank "YOU" Ben ! 238mph Target now 250mph before the Americans come Lol You up 4 it?
kk


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Kev & Team SVM,

Absolutely awesome result.

:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

sin said:


> Kev & Team SVM,
> 
> Absolutely awesome result.
> 
> :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


Wait till you see the Video 
KK


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Stop teasing, get off the pc and post the bloody thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

sin said:


> Stop teasing, get off the pc and post the bloody thing.


Amar must have gone to sleep 
Ive seen them, if he post the two up Tonight, They are worth the wait 
opcorn:kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

5 mins first one ?) 35mins for The run!
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

*SVM R35 GT-R Gundam Video 1*

Hi Guys,

Sorry for Delay, Not gone to Sleep Kev LOL...... Internet speed @ home is not as fast as Gundam LOL

Here is what happens when you have a lot of power and a Bend .........

SVM testing Gundam @ Bruntingthorpe -- SPIN - YouTube

Still managed a mighty impressive 225mph on this run...... Gundam showing it's potential !!!!

Record Breaking run video coming later tonight

Regards

Amar


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

No helmet?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Well done on getting the record, great car you guys have built up.

Just out of curiosity, do you guys get any return back on spending several hundreds of thousands on all these high spec demo cars? Or do you spend just for the fun out it and write it off as a loss at the end?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

FRRACER said:


> Well done on getting the record, great car you guys have built up.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, do you guys get any return back on spending several hundreds of thousands on all these high spec demo cars? Or do you spend just for the fun out it and write it off as a loss at the end?


All Fun  We love the challenge, keeps us interested and up to speed ...My Reward to John (the driver and main tech) for all his hard work is "for him" to have a go and drive (I'm not that chicken)...Hopefully one day someone may be interested in purchasing the worlds fastest GTR ? 
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

*World Record Run - 237.85mph*

Below is the Link for the Wrold Record Breaking Run, 237.85mph is no small feat !

SVM Gundam - World's Fastest R35 GT-R - 237.85mph - YouTube

Car still selected gears a little to Quick (slight Human error)

Also Braked early due to Lorries on track Lol :chuckle::chuckle:

For sure a 250mph car in the making  IMHO

Data from out last 200mph +run of the day was circa 15mph up by 1/2 way after nailing it on all the points, Unfortunately traffic issues (a tractor !! on track ) John had to abort the Money Run!  Always next time 

We have to keep him safe 

Regards

Amar


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> All Fun  We love the challenge, keeps us interested and up to speed ...My Reward to John (the driver and main tech) for all his hard work is "for him" to have a go and drive (I'm not that chicken)...Hopefully one day someone may be interested in purchasing the worlds fastest GTR ?
> kk


Fair play!! Was just looking at your GTR /Qashqai bastardisation great work cant wait to see the finished car! :chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> No helmet?


Only when he goes faster ! Watch next one  (if you stay up ?) opps still no skid !!

Car has Full Roll cage (Front and rear) + all trim air bags, Race harnesses etc
even creature comforts air con, and Radio,


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

FRRACER said:


> Fair play!! Was just looking at your GTR /Qashqai bastardisation great work cant wait to see the finished car! :chuckle:


Is that a swear word?
:chuckle:
kk


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Is that a swear word?
> :chuckle:
> kk


:chuckle:


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Isn't the record from a standing start over a mile ?


----------



## stcbarn (Mar 3, 2008)

*king-tastic*

Well done to you all, as possibly your closest quiet customer less than a mile away, am not into forums too much as you are aware, but but this is absolutely king-tastic. 

I know how much work you have all put into this and everything GTR and all that went before GTR's

Kevs drive for perfection is beyond dedication it's an obsession, sorry Kev. 

We both ordered our GTR's at the same time, I didn't know this till we had a casual conversation back in 2008 whilst my RS4 was being fettled by John who I didn't know at the time but do now.

As the new premises are less than a mile away I pop in most weeks to see how things are going I'd call in more often, especialy to see the Quasqai and the Gundam but don't, wish to overstay my warm welcome. But with living at least some 4 months abroad I'm getting withdrawl symptoms a 1.6 diesel Peugeot c3 elysse, not available in the UK, is actually quite good compared to the 1.2 petrol version, sad or what!

Bloody fantastic Guys, see you Wednesday

Steve from up the road


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

ChuckUK said:


> Isn't the record from a standing start over a mile ?


you mean the record for the fastest R35?

*Nope* that's the fastest  around corners as well (period)"record"

we can also add on *road tyre's* "record" and the *fastest 3.8l * "record" with air con and radio  and lets not mention the up hill track and combined traffic issue "record" >)lol

kk


----------



## jpl2407 (Mar 16, 2011)

Do you just make these "records" up?, what were the previous holders of these "records"


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Congrats to all the Svm team :clap: well deserved, you're the DADDY!!! Kev


----------



## Ringmuren (May 21, 2013)

Gz guys.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Fastest recorded speed for a gtr is a pretty simple record to define. I don't know of any others going faster. 

It can't be easy to do, not just the car but the balls of the driver.

That said, given the alpha omega smashing into the 7s, I suspect they don't hold this record yet because either they can't be bothered or don't care.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

jpl2407 said:


> Do you just make these "records" up?, what were the previous holders of these "records"


On that track / Ruf powered porche @ 222mph 
Gundam is the fastest timed car in the UK 

Fastest Overall Speed before (world wide) was 237.5 mph 

Our terminal speed and as you can see not Maxed stands at 237.85mph (for sure IMHO more to come from All) I can see 250mph on the table quite soon

What spec , tyres,engine,trim,fuel is unknown and not policed 

A Record was achieved yesterday by surpassing the fastest recorded time out there.

In the UK SVM stand tall Powering in this Field With All Records, Drag,and overall speeds to date from 2009-2013

Fastest 1mile /wet 218mph Hulk
fastest 1km 208mph
UK's fastest drag 1/4 mile @ 8.97
V/max champions 2013 @228mph
SCD champions @ 207.5 mph
*Worlds fastest R35 @ 237.85* (Now added to the Growing list of accolades on the black stuff )

The Americans are the major force ...Pushing hard, setting standards
seems to be second nature to these guy's , taking any world Record is a pat on the back for our tiny company in the UK .I feel slowly but surely SVM are coming good and closing the Gap, JH's Drag car will have a good crack this year on the Drag scene (watch this space)..In the UK SVM only seem to have there own times to beat, No other company is out there pushing the envelope.

Looking further a field ..There are some fantastic Tuners out there 
and full Respect to these companies to making life a little more interesting, pushing boundaries ! making this machine even more fantastic, and in my book
A True legend.

Like for Like Spec for Gundam He is one impressive car in our eyes and to date can state he is the "Fastest" R35 of all time  (Every Record Counts)
+still drives like a pussy cat around town 
kk



kk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

Awesome result Kev well done to all involved :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

ifty said:


> Congrats to all the Svm team :clap: well deserved, you're the DADDY!!! Kev


So my kids tell me Lol

John is the real Daddy...:thumbsup: 
kk


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Curious question, is there any reason you've not gone to Syvecs to monitor the engine more closely as you're running on the ragged edge?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Johnny G said:


> Curious question, is there any reason you've not gone to Syvecs to monitor the engine more closely as you're running on the ragged edge?


Never had The time.  always last minute . com for all involved.


Ben @ GTC and Ryan from Syvecs are both well equipped to make SVM car's fly.

*Product choice is a major factor as the tuning platform will rely on.*

The tests conclude All products are all working beautifully together and certainly at no point in the day logs Gundam was on the ragged edge so to speak.
Syvec's would of also made a very decent job of control 4 sure.
Watch this space The S8 will be installed at some point.
kk


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Well done Kev & all at SVM 

Happy for John, he's a real asset to you guys, look after him!


----------



## jpl2407 (Mar 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> On that track / Ruf powered porche @ 222mph
> Gundam is the fastest timed car in the UK
> 
> Fastest Overall Speed before (world wide) was 237.5 mph
> ...


I am not trying to diminish your results as they are outstanding, and, just go to show that you guys are at the top of your game when it comes to working your magic on the GTR. I was just curious as to the paremeters of the records you are claiming, the Hennessey Venom GT has done 265.7 as currently holds the worlds faster production car as I remember.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

robsm said:


> Well done Kev & all at SVM
> 
> Happy for John, he's a real asset to you guys, look after him!


Will Do, and thank you , Its nice when a plan comes together Lol


What does it All mean ? :flame::flame::squintdan:squintdan
All this Speed ???? 

Here are some fact's we can woffle on about at the SVM BBQ and with the odd tot of lager

Gundam V Koeniggsegg CCX v Veyron Times on the tarmac 

Koeniggsegg *200km-300km/ph 12.6 sec's
100km-300km/ph 18.1 sec's *

Veyron *200km-300km/ph 12.6 sec's
100km-300km/ph 18.3 sec's*
not much in those two !!:squintdan

Gundam (baby hulk)
SVM R35 *200km-300km/ph 7.92 sec's
100km-300km/ph 14.16 sec's *

Not bad for an up start Datsun Lol
Daddy Hulk is watching "trust me"  
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

jpl2407 said:


> I am not trying to diminish your results as they are outstanding, and, just go to show that you guys are at the top of your game when it comes to working your magic on the GTR. I was just curious as to the paremeters of the records you are claiming, the Hennessey Venom GT has done 265.7 as currently holds the worlds faster production car as I remember.


I am talking Nissan GTR R35's 
As this is the Model of choice for SVM, I am sorry if I have made a missleading coment. * Fastest Top speed Atchieaved by an R35 237.85mph*
kk


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Superb run. 

By the way the fast Porsche at 222mph was a 9FF, not a Ruf, Ruf brakes work! My Ruf was the first car to exceed 200mph at VMax about 6-7 years ago and did about 200 runs over many events, but things have clearly moved into a new league.

Anyway the reason I wanted to comment is that you might want to try simply starting from the beginning of the main runway in a straight line. You are clearly not able to hold much power through the corner, so it's not until quite late that you are able to get to 100% throttle. Given how quickly it accelerates you'll reach a faster speed earlier, as well as putting no lateral strain on the tyres.

When I datalogged mere 200mph runs, we found my car was going only 1-2mph slower with a standing start than through the corners, but my straight-line acceleration was far less, so it'll easily reverse in your case.

Try it, you'll be safer and I bet you go faster. Also don't use launch control, just ease off the line, you'll find it makes almost no difference to the end speed, but again puts less stress on the tyres.

Guy

PS Continental Vmax3 tyres are the best for high speeds, they are rated to 233mph Continental Tires -ContiSportContact? Vmax


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Guy said:


> Superb run.
> 
> By the way the fast Porsche at 222mph was a 9FF, not a Ruf, Ruf brakes work! My Ruf was the first car to exceed 200mph at VMax about 6-7 years ago and did about 200 runs over many events, but things have clearly moved into a new league.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for your thoughts and explanation of your experience.
We came to a similar conclusion when we dropped the speed through the bend
we went faster  the car was more stable and less pushing wide ,unable as you said, putting the power down.

I agree straight line off "Rolled back" a must try. Thankyou 
KK


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Protegimus said:


> That's seriously quick, well done.
> Tyres must be figuring in any plans to push the bar?
> 
> Protegimus


Many have asked the Question..Yes we have pushed the envelope 
on the Toyo's (beyond comfortable) We are now seeking help to save "Our John" 

Tyre companies are showing interest in supporting a 250mph attempt 

Larger Turbo's will now be fitted and an increase in power Given to the car.
kk


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm more impressed with the gears and the treatments. Top work.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Johnny G said:


> I'm more impressed with the gears and the treatments. Top work.


I'm tempted to have this done, price is minimal when compared to changing all the gears and it seems to be holding up well.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Yea, I'd go for it for Jamie. Then you can wind yours up a bit more?


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Tbh mate I don't want any more power, just be nice to know I'm not going to have an issue with the box.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Johnny G said:


> I'm more impressed with the gears and the treatments. Top work.


I know I'm the same I wanted more speed

Gear treatment WORKS  well worth all 850-1000bhp motors "a must have"
The treatment covers all gear's 4wd input out put shafts 
Everything! 
The whole Job, labour nano spec oil (drive in drive out) if memory serves me well £3500 all in.

Pls check availability and Prices with Amar
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

JamieP said:


> Tbh mate I don't want any more power, just be nice to know I'm not going to have an issue with the box.


Is it only me hooked on Power ? :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

kk


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

JamieP said:


> Tbh mate I don't want any more power, just be nice to know I'm not going to have an issue with the box.


I never thought I'd see the day...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Another food for thought for you Guy's *Brakes on Test*

The Dixcel Brakes where and have been 100% impressive worth every single penny
In my book, Life savers 
*No fade or wobble or your money back! That is a manufacturer that delivers*

If braking world records isn's your Goal..*Try braking * Very Very Hard over and over at any speed (I do mean any speed) with full confidence 

Pls call for full info on 390mm set ups.

I was so impressed Both Gundam/Hulk and the Time attack car all now run Dixcel . NO issues!!

John's life was at stake hear....!!! A No brainier for SVM to use the very best.

kk


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I know I'm the same I wanted more speed
> 
> Gear treatment WORKS  well worth all 850-1000bhp motors "a must have"
> The treatment covers all gear's 4wd input out put shafts
> ...


What is the 'treatment' exactly?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

willgts said:


> What is the 'treatment' exactly?


SVM


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Congrats Guys!

Doing it for the UK. Is JH going to Marham BTW?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Ryan.g said:


> Congrats Guys!
> 
> Doing it for the UK. Is JH going to Marham BTW?


Cheers Ryan, Some one has to keep the UK end up LOL

Hopefully JH Will be there.....

kk


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Well done Kev, Amar the rest of SVM crew as well as Ben at GTC! Fantastic result, nice to have Brits topping the Japs and Yanks!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Ryan.g said:


> Congrats Guys!
> 
> Doing it for the UK. Is JH going to Marham BTW?


Back in the UK on Saturday if all works out and finally looking forward to TOTB and Marham. Would not miss these two venues for the world :wavey:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Gutted I can't see you at TOTB or Marham John, good luck mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

240mph ! Fuelling?

Fuelling is always an issue on an High BHP R35...The design of the tank limits the style of pump.
Normally a two pump system is entrusted as the main suply, 255l 300l 340l or the very 
impressive In tank 450l pumps (nicked named 485's as they are E85 compatible)

There are various tweaks around this system, Voltage configurations, fuel reg's, fuel rails
and lines ,numerous ways of helping to support the engines requirements!

To a point (below 1000bhp) a twin pump in tank system with all the bell and whistle's
work fine, injector duty can be kept at an optimum rate.

Moving on beyond this opens up many issues.
SVM have Tried and tested just about everything out there 

The out of tank design , is a little noisy for a road car  we prefer an in tank system 

Our latest design has been successfully tested on our test mule AKA Gundam at speeds
of "yes youv'e guessed it 238mph"

The results data logs are pleasing, the system is quite and dosn't smell 
*We run 3x485 intank pumps in there own surge tank*. The tank is situated in the boot,
but can be fitted in place of the battery, as we have done in Mark leache's car (aka Darth Vader)

We can chose one,two or three fuel lines,so 12injector set ups are possible 

Hear are a few pictures of the worlds fastest fuel system 















More Updates of 238mph Products coming soon, 
kk


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks good, do you still have pumps in the tank that feed this boot mounted tank or does it do away with them?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

JamieP said:


> Looks good, do you still have pumps in the tank that feed this boot mounted tank or does it do away with them?


Two OEM pumps feed the the fuel cell.. They keep up because the Cell isn't under pressure  :thumbsup:

KK


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Amazing work guys as always and nice Rolex


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Looks like Radium Engineering Fuel surge tank multi pumps.

Great piece of kit.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

what an achievement well done svm.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

MattGTR750 said:


> Amazing work guys as always and nice Rolex


Cheers 
You nearly had him Lol


----------



## Silver R (Apr 23, 2013)

The gear treatment is intriguing, I'm doing a few things off my own back with the help of Matt from garage R with regards to the gearbox. Should be interesting to see how I fair. Congrats on the record


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Silver R said:


> The gear treatment is intriguing, I'm doing a few things off my own back with the help of Matt from garage R with regards to the gearbox. Should be interesting to see how I fair. Congrats on the record


Good luck  :thumbsup:
kk


----------



## paulock (Dec 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Good luck  :thumbsup:
> kk


what clutch is it using and what was the problem


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

paulock said:


> what clutch is it using and what was the problem


SVM have had to fit a new design seal  we have had a few issues with the
manufacturer with the 18 plate systems6 GTR's including Gundam  ..* Problem resolved by the SVM engineers* ,:thumbsup: You can now see the difference in the cars performance now changing gear correctly. as you can see in the Video footage 

Paul.* That is R&D *this is always an essential part in this industry. It has took SVM many months to perfect the 16 and 18 plate systems, but I feel confident with months of testing we are there! The Results speak for themselves 
kk


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

Good 2 read you resolved these problems :clap: , me and all your other customers can only benefit from that :thumbsup: ...

Ben


----------

